# Subversion über LDAP authentifizieren lassen



## sebo85 (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin ein absoluter Newbie in Punkto Linux und Subversion. Ich habe auf unserem Server SVN installiert und es läuft auch. Jetzt soll die Authenfication zum Repository über LDAP erfolgen. Ist dies generell möglich und wenn wie?

Gruß sebo85


----------

